# Planning a make & take. What would be a good prop to do?



## EverydayisHalloween311

First time planning a make and take. We got a good number of haunters gathering for it (about 10 or so) in my local area. All at different skill levels. Could you guys suggest some idea's for me as to what kind of props we could do.. And if anyone has planned a make and take would love some advice and tips. Thanks


----------



## Lord Homicide

Our M&T this month is pneumatics for a monster box. Depends if you want to dive in on the artsy farsty side (paint techniques, candle making, paper mâché...) or rip into the technical stuff (pneumatics, controller chips, lighting...). Whatever route you go, make sure it is simple enough to get the point across in the time allotted.

I haven't planned one but don't forget the party basics, tables and chairs. Ours usually have some kind of themed food as well. Last month was Cajun, this month is Mexican. 

Schedule: eat, instruction, build, talk, leave.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If you have hot wires/knives and a supply of foam insulation, tombstones are always a good project since the basic cutting and carving can be knocked out in a day.

Measuring and cutting PVC for body frameworks is a good choice since the pieces can be readily transported after the M&T is done. A chop saw is a good tool for making fast work of that project.

Corpsing techniques are another good project, although depending on the method used, people may need to be prepared to transport a damp/sticky prop. The most suitable in that respect would be AllenH's corpsing technique with a heat gun and plastic.

Definitely plan the food part as suggested by LordH. Most M&T folks seem to go the pot luck route, which takes some of the burden off the host.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I would suggest something like tombstones.

As far as food, I'd definitely suggest pot luck and B.Y.O.B., if you're planning to have any drinking going on.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Also, whatever project you select, make sure you have a final product to present. Nothing is more frustrating that trying to convey what something should look like when you can't see what it looks like.


----------



## fontgeek

I'm with LordH on having at least one of the finished product on hand or in large photos.
IF this is the first meeting for this group I'd go either the tombstone route, or maybe do a class on special effects makeup. Don't be afraid to ask outside people/professionals for advice, or even to come and do a class. I work with an airbrush company and occasionally a makeup company too, and both companies do this kind of thing on a fairly regular basis. For them, it's potential sales at the class, and for future sales too.
Solicit potential expertise from the members of your groups so that you can plan future events, I'd also ask who has room or a space that would be usable for your group. You may*find that you have an expert with no space, and someone with space but no expertise, both of whom don't volunteer because they are lacking what the other has.
Food and beverages also help. I like the idea of the potluck, it keeps the host from going broke to do an event.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funkin/Michael's pumpkin carving is another possibility. Every haunter needs jack-o-lanterns


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> Funkin/Michael's pumpkin carving is another possibility. Every haunter needs jack-o-lanterns


Or, as I recently discovered from SavageEye, making your own Funkins out of insulation board (if available in your area). Brilliant, brilliant idea.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Ok so how does it all work? Does everyone buy and bring there own supplies or does the host of it supply everything?


----------



## Joiseygal

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> Ok so how does it all work? Does everyone buy and bring there own supplies or does the host of it supply everything?


It usually helps to list the supplies and give people a heads up on where to buy the supplies. Our Make and Take group usually list the supplies needed in advance than the people that are attending will purchase it before the meeting. Also if you are going to have a meal at your event we usually have everybody bring one food item and their own beverages. I would suggest at the first meeting of getting an idea on what everyone's talents and strong points are and how you can learn from each other. Good Luck and have fun!!!!!


----------



## niblique71

Skelly hands are also a great first project. Easy Cheap and with warmer weather arriving they should be transportable after dinner depending on what kind you want to make. I always suggest the Latex and cotton-ball version which is made over a wire frame and uses either Duct tape or Cut pieces of Bic Pens for the joints. They are Weatherproof and pose-able and relatively lightweight.

Then once you have the skelly hands made you can build a 



 for your second or 3rd project


----------

